# Mitered Door Bit Set



## thadius856 (Dec 26, 2011)

Saw this, and am intrigued. The finished sample looks pretty darn nifty. Does anybody have experience with these types of bits, and would you recommend them or avoid them? Like the look for a future project.

<can't post URLs yet... hmmm.... Yonico 12230.>

Don't think I'd use the biscuit cutter. :no:


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Sorry, without more info like a description, it's hard to answer.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You will be able to post URL's after you have made 10 posts. This requirement lets us catch the spammers before they disrupt the forums. You can post the information by altering the URL like this:
routerforums dot com.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Thadius

I'm with you, I saw it and said I think I would like to give it a shot.
I saw the video also and I said had to be a cheaper and a easy-er way to get the job done but I did use the biscuits because it was so simple and I'm a bit lazy and cheap..

Here's what I cam up with,you will also see that I use the wrong way for the parts of the door, I wanted to see what it would look like it backwards, I did run into one error doing that way no room for the pocket type hinges so I used the normal hinges for the swing out.. 

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/23364-mitered-raised-panel-doors.html

I got my bit from,see below,, note is a very tall bit 4 1/2" if you use it on the normal router you need a tall fence to use it..or a sub add on to your fence to hide part of the bit in, I would suggest a 6" tall sub fence..

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-PC-1-2-SH...601147801?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e686f5d99

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-PC-1-2-SH...602904424?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item1e688a2b68

Hope this helps

==




thadius856 said:


> Saw this, and am intrigued. The finished sample looks pretty darn nifty. Does anybody have experience with these types of bits, and would you recommend them or avoid them? Like the look for a future project.
> 
> <can't post URLs yet... hmmm.... Yonico 12230.>
> 
> Don't think I'd use the biscuit cutter. :no:


----------

